# Best Dashcam for all around protection



## Genoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Uber Vets,

Picking on your brain for the best dashcam protection around the car and inside.

Some Uber drivers I spoke said it is vital especially if being harassed by other drivers.

Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Genoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks very much Grand


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

The new 360 degree cams look impressive, dual cameras are a good idea in this industry. Basically any camera is better than none, load it with the largest capacity card the unit can handle.


----------



## Genoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello Instyle, do you know the model of the 360 cam?
Thanks very much


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2016)

I bought this
Transcend Drivepro 520
Absolutely love it
2 lenses for recording inside and outside the cabin simultaneously.


----------



## Genoa (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Soli


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Soli said:


> I bought this
> Transcend Drivepro 520
> Absolutely love it
> 2 lenses for recording inside and outside the cabin simultaneously.


Well l got one and while the cam is good, the software is shit. The help page is in Chinese and when I tried to send an enquiry, it wouldn't send. No idea how to save and export files


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

wrb said:


> Well l got one and while the cam is good, the software is shit. The help page is in Chinese and when I tried to send an enquiry, it wouldn't send. No idea how to save and export files


You running iPhone

mini DV


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

wrb said:


> Yes


You try that app or hd cam

It's in chinglish

HD cam by Jian jun Huang
https://appsto.re/au/XayMbb.i

mini DV by Jian jun Huang
https://appsto.re/au/nXHlfb.i

I run a very good system due to highway patrol being corrupt


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you for your help


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

UBER66 said:


> Y
> 
> I run a very good system due to highway patrol being corrupt


please explain


----------



## UBER66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> please explain


Look at the image in the post above was booked for doing 88 in 100 zone the roadside sign also displayed 40 as per sign post that I saw now I to system hoping they pull there corrupt stunt again



wrb said:


> Thank you for your help


Did one of them work


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Haven't got around to it......


----------

